# Submersible Pump Diagram



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> Anyone have a schematic for a remote capacitor, with start winding, and potential relays ?


I don't know , but this might help..

http://www.buypumpswholesale.com/wellhead_diagram


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

dronai said:


> Anyone have a schematic for a remote capacitor, with start winding, and potential relays ?



Go here. http://www.baldor.com/products/prod...s&family=Single+Phase|vw_ACMotors_SinglePhase
Find a capacitor start, single phase motor like the one you have. Then find "Wiring Diagram" after you have found the right motor. Use this drawing to connect the capacitor remotely. Good Luck.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

This is my favorite one for a submersible cap start cap run pump motor:










Does yours have a run cap too? I haven't done a fountain before.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Existing controls, with a new pump. Found the wiring diagram.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

erics37 said:


> This is my favorite one for a submersible cap start cap run pump motor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it has a run cap also. My partner was on site, and sent me these pictures. 

Start Relay,Start Cap, and Run cap 
See if I can figure this one out.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Yup you got a pretty typical setup there. Wire it up per the diagram and you should be rockin'


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Yup you got a pretty typical setup there. Wire it up per the diagram and you should be rockin'


What's in that box that says seal failure ? I wasn't there to check it out.

So we need our own new enclosure for the (2) Caps, and start relay yes ?

Need something to mount the caps on. Maybe cable ties ?

I need those pictures of your set-up Eric, that you already did.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

dronai said:


> What's in that box that says seal failure...?


 It's probably the same type of relay Eric was looking for the other day: There's a resistive probe inside the pump, and when the shaft seal on the pump fails and starts letting moisture in it changes the resistance across that probe.

The seal-failure relay sees that change and switches state. Usually this stops the pump and activates an alarm.

-John


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Big John said:


> It's probably the same type of relay Eric was looking for the other day: There's a resistive probe inside the pump, and when the shaft seal on the pump fails and starts letting moisture in it changes the resistance across that probe.
> 
> The seal-failure relay sees that change and switches state. Usually this stops the pump and activates an alarm.
> 
> -John


Thanks ! One less thing to worry about. Just have to verify.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

They make neat capacitor holder thingies but usually I just see that s**t held on with plumber's tape or zip ties. You can put it all in a separate enclosure if you want. I would.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

That setup I posted was what I ripped out :laughing:


----------

